# Trialer oder Trial-Verein in Nähe Konstanz/Radolfzell/Singen/Bodensee???



## zitronenfalter (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi! Bin Anfänger und auf der Suche nach Trialfahrern oder -vereinen in der Gegend Konstanz/Radolfzell/Singen/Bodensee! Gibts hier irgendwo Kollegen???


----------



## sdh (24. Oktober 2006)

mir nicht bekannt. aber kannst ja mal auf schweizer seite kommen. rorschach am bodensee. können mal fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitti (24. Oktober 2006)

hey na endlich! dachte wir bekommen nie zuwachs. Kommen aus Überlingen und sind zu 3. meld dich doch einfach. hab ja meine icq nummer angegeben. woher kommst du?

gruß simon


----------



## fahrbereit (25. Oktober 2006)

nunja..
weingarten ist nicht so weit vom see weg, ABER mit dem trialrad...

kannst dich ja melden wenn was ansteht, dann schauen wa ma


----------



## zitronenfalter (25. Oktober 2006)

schmitti schrieb:


> hey na endlich! dachte wir bekommen nie zuwachs. Kommen aus Überlingen und sind zu 3. meld dich doch einfach. hab ja meine icq nummer angegeben. woher kommst du?
> 
> gruß simon



hi, komme aus radolfzell. kann das sein dass wir uns schon mal aufm marktplatz hier vorn paar wochen getroffen haben (war da mit dem bmx mit nem kollegen hier flatland fahrn)?

cheers chris


----------



## schmitti (25. Oktober 2006)

Ach du bist dass! jo klaro dass waren wir.
hast du zeit am woe. ne runde in überlingen zu fahren? bei uns hat auch grad einer neu angefangen und bekommt morgen oder übermorgen sein bike. werden entweder samstag oder sonntag ne runde drehen. du kannst ja schon mal in radolfzell n paar spots ausfindig machen wos paar große steiner gibt oder halt mauern. kommen dann auf jedenfall öfter mal vorbei.

mfg simon


----------



## zitronenfalter (25. Oktober 2006)

Juhu, freu!


----------



## BetaEvo (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hab gesehen das der Thread ziemlich alt ist aber wollte mal hören ob ihr immernoch aktiv seit ? Fahr schon langer Motorrad Trial und hab jetzt interesse am Fahrrad trial bekommen. Komme aus Singen und suche Leute die mir ein bisschen helfen können  Komme aus Singen und bin 15


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2013)

Hi,

ich bin jetzt schon mehrfach auf diesen Thread gestoßen, darum suche ich hier jetzt auch mal:

Ich, 23, männlich, auf 2 Rädern seit ungefähr 10 Jahren, die letzten 2 Jahre auf einem 20" Trial unterwegs, suche einen Trial-Verein oder Trialer im Bodenseekreis (die ggf. sogar bereit wären eine Halle/Raum zu mieten um auch im Winter fahren zu können.)

Viele Grüße,
Thomas Kekeisen


----------



## SiGü (21. September 2013)

Hi Thomas,
einen Verein wirst du hier wohl nicht finden, aber wenn du Lust hast können wir unter der Woche mal ne Runde fahren gehen. Bin in Überlingen...(was leider nicht gerade mit trialspots gesegnet ist).
Gruß,
Simon


----------



## Trialersau (21. September 2013)

Hey,

Bin aus Tettnang und trialbereit 

In Markdorf bin ohne Bike öfter, aber das ließe sich ja einpacken. Oder mal in FN treffen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (21. September 2013)

Ich ziehe Mitte Dezember vom Norden nach Singen und bringe mein 20er und mein 24er Rad mit. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich jemals wieder fahren werde da mein Rücken ziemlich Probleme macht :|


----------



## ecols (22. September 2013)

Ich wäre mal für ne Session in Lindau zu haben. Kenn mich aber Spot mäßig nicht aus.. Alles was weiter nördlich/westlich ist, ist dann schon arg weit von CH/FL aus..


----------



## BetaEvo (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann gibts endlich mal Fahrradtrialer in Singen  Fahr im moment nur Mototrial wollte mir aber auch mal ein trial Fahrad zulegen. Dann kann man bald mal zsm fahren...


----------



## Trialersau (11. Oktober 2013)

Moin Kinders, wie siehts aus, Papa wird immer dicker und wartet auf ne Trialsession 
Wo sind jetzt die Motivierten vom See?


----------



## echo trailer (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch da. In schwenningen.
Habe aber kein Auto


----------



## SiGü (18. Oktober 2013)

Wer kennt paar gute Spots? Dann wär ich nächste Woche Mal am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (5. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt übrigens in Singen und hab mein 20er und mein 24er hier. Wegen meinem Rücken kann ich nicht viel machen, aber ich rolle öfter mal durch die Stadt.


----------



## Steffen8 (7. August 2018)

Jetzt hol ich den Thread mal aus der Versenkung 
Gibt's noch paar Trialer am Bodensee? 

Gruß


----------



## claptonized (31. Juli 2021)

Salüü zäme - Auch wenn der letzte Versuch - den Thread aus der Versenkung zu holen anscheinend nicht erfolgreich war - frag ich doch auch gerne noch mal nach: Gibt es in der Nähe Singen Trial-Fahrer, die einem Kind/Anfänger ein paar Tipps geben könnte? Merci und Gruess


----------



## Blauesocke (2. August 2021)

Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so aktiv/gut genug, aber wohne jetzt auch in Weingarten/Ravensburg. Vielleicht gibt es ja dort noch oder mittlerweile Mitfahrer? :-D


----------



## Steffen8 (5. September 2021)

Blauesocke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so aktiv/gut genug, aber wohne jetzt auch in Weingarten/Ravensburg. Vielleicht gibt es ja dort noch oder mittlerweile Mitfahrer? :-D


Hey, ich komme aus Biberach. 
Bin aber mangels Gleichgesinnter auch nur sehr selten unterwegs 😄
Weingarten wäre ja gleich ums Eck 👍


----------

